

The Gphone is coming; how Google could rewrite the rules - luccastera
http://www.last100.com/2007/08/29/the-gphone-is-coming-how-google-could-rewrite-the-rules/

======
damon
I think you can tell how successful product X is by the amount of "X killer"
stories you run across with the "rewrite the rules" or "change the industry"
type of hype. Google, make your phone. Microsoft, make your zune, your
origami. Creative, make your $5 mp3 player. These people posting these link
bait headlines and all this "could be 2008", "could have x" stuff, please.

I'd like to see a gphone. I'd like to see google release their operating
system. Both products are periphery to their core competency of search it
would give us a good chance to see how malleable they are.

But goodness am I tired of these speculative journalists.

OK, I'm truly sorry for posting this rant.

~~~
luccastera
I am as tired as speculative journalists as you are, specially around the
Gphone and this is why I posted this.

Out of all the link-bait articles about the gphone, I thought this one had a
good analysis and that the mock designs of the phone were interesting.

